# SF etadik training... LMAO...



## dknob (May 31, 2010)

Ok so I randomely found this online..I couldn't stop laughing after a certain point of the video. It starts off serious... and then... --->


----------



## Dame (May 31, 2010)

OMG, I've seen this before! Cracked me up.


----------



## dknob (May 31, 2010)

haha first time for me, in the beginning I thought it was a real docu.


----------



## Dame (May 31, 2010)

In the beginning of the clip, the running updates at the bottom are the only thing that gives it away.  Some of those are almost as funny as the clip.  I love the "bonus proposed to help soldiers buy back the other half of their shit from divorced spouse."


----------



## Ravage (May 31, 2010)

Weather in Ft. Bragg: really really really really really really really really damn hot!


----------



## HardBodyLG (May 31, 2010)

I'm glad SF finally added southern drawl English to their languages. 
"No beer. Fuck that! I'm gone..." 
I saw this a while ago and actually thought it was real.


----------



## jakobisrex (Jun 7, 2010)

ahahahahaha
freakin awesome
like the instructors
hilarious


----------



## Bellona (Jun 7, 2010)

I peed a little watching this...Outstanding!


----------

